# New Mamba



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome! Curious as to what site you migrated from.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

it was snowboardaddicts.com, spam starting taking over and site none of our mods really check the site enough to control it, its been getting out of hand. 

i will say i think this site could get some tips on how to be better set up if it looked at SBA. like a shoutbox (live chat with online members), looks like its already got embedded vids/pics,. easier access to the forum list of topics.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've noticed that SA has dropped off. I haven't found the forum list there to be all that great, but it is a much more polished site for sure. No real bells and whistles here just a simple forum. The main thing is we have great support. It's rare that this site goes down for more than a few minutes. If it does it's usually a planned maintenance, server migration, something that we get a heads up on a good deal in advanced. If VS ever decides to do a big upgrade to the format I'm sure we'll have a lot of say as to how it'll look.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Yea I agree. I just think its a matter of getting used to as well. It just stinks that this isn't just a snowboard only run site meaning VS runs many other sport forums so to get specific attention I'm sure is a little more difficult then if we had direct contract with the admin but o well. Looking forward to sharing some cool thoughts with some cool people.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually VS has been very willing to do what they can for us. This site was nothing before the sb.com migration. Now we are one of their busiest sites. They've given me and the rest of the mod staff the keys and leave us alone. It's been pretty sweet actually. Great support, no hassle. I can't complain. At some point we may push for various changes, but overall it's a pretty good gig we got going on here.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

welcome dc, good to see you over here now


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> welcome dc, good to see you over here now


sup cizzy cro, how was the winter for ya?


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> I enjoy chipotle burritos and golf in the summer.


haha chipotle burritos are one of my greatest weaknesses. I only wish they delivered! Actually, no, I don't. That could get me into trouble for sure...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> sup cizzy cro, how was the winter for ya?


it was pretty awesome to say the least, took a trip out to tahoe and colorado for about a week each. learned a ton of new stuff this season as well. how bout yours?


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> it was pretty awesome to say the least, took a trip out to tahoe and colorado for about a week each. learned a ton of new stuff this season as well. how bout yours?


not as productive as i wanted it to be. normalyl with school we get a month off so i work 3 weeks and take just 1 week to shred with gettin in on the weekends. this year we only got 3 weeks off so i had to work most of it. but im already planning a trip out west this comin winter cuz ill be done with school.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

annabananasplit said:


> haha chipotle burritos are one of my greatest weaknesses. I only wish they delivered! Actually, no, I don't. That could get me into trouble for sure...


Ha I feel like everyone says that about delivery. Ever had two burritos in 1 sitting. I like to think its in my top 5 accomplishments for sure. People just started giving me chipotle gift cards for birthday gifts, I am that addicted


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> Ha I feel like everyone says that about delivery. Ever had two burritos in 1 sitting. I like to think its in my top 5 accomplishments for sure. People just started giving me chipotle gift cards for birthday gifts, I am that addicted


Haha for real?  I can barely eat one burrito in one sitting...two is pretty impressive. I'm a little amazed that you're still alive


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

annabananasplit said:


> Haha for real?  I can barely eat one burrito in one sitting...two is pretty impressive. I'm a little amazed that you're still alive


haha yea it was gnarly, massive food comaa for 3 hours after but my butthole didnt explode thank god ha


----------

